# Wangs and Thangs



## Paymaster (Jan 22, 2009)

Fired up the Akorn and did skinless checken breasts and wings. Most were done with lemon pepper but saved a few wings plain for dunking in wing sauce.


----------



## akhan (Mar 17, 2011)

Looking Good!


----------



## sudshunter (Jan 20, 2008)

yes sir that looks good...


----------



## LeadChuncker (Jul 25, 2012)

Mmmm..Man That Looks Good !


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Sweet!!


----------



## NcRon (Dec 15, 2007)

that looks cooked just right!


----------



## NC KingFisher (Nov 20, 2011)

That just made me hungry........


----------

